# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  تبدیل پیکسل صفحه نمایش به سانتیمتر

## Meghdad Ghavami Nejad

چگونه می توان مختصات صفحه را از مقیاس تعداد پیکسل به مقیاس سانتیمتر تبدیل نمود.

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
مختصات صفحه نمایش نیست اون که میخوای :)
اگه میخوای رو صفجه نمایش این کار صورت بگیره کارش اینجوریه ! باید بدونی مانیتورت چند اینچ هست !
بعدش ببینی رزولوشن صفحت چند است !
بعد میگی مانیتور 17 اینچ مثلا 40 سانتیمتر طول صفحش است و اگر از روزولشن 800 افقی استفاده کنی هر 20 پیکسل 1 سانتیمتر میشود ! و هر 2 پیکسل یک میلیمتر !
ولی اونی که توی فتوشاپ دیدی اون از روی DPI فایلت حساب میکنه
بای

----------


## hps

فکر کنم قبلا جواب سوال شما رو دادم و گفتم که مى‌تونید از تابع GetDeviceCaps براى این کار استفاده کنید.

----------

